# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  matlab download

## johny7

μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να κατεβασω το matlab?δεν μπορω να το βρω..free παντα!

----------


## katohi13

http://www.tucows.com/thankyou.html?swid=22532

ριξε μια ματια εδω, download και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## johny7

αυτο μου φορτωνει ενα screensaver!

----------


## katohi13

γραψε λαθος κοιτα εδω

http://d4download-kuru.blogspot.com/...-download.html

----------


## vampiris

Για ποια εργασία το χρειάζεσαι;! Υπάρχουν και άλλα παρόμοια προγράμματα σαν το matlab, εντελώς δωρεάν και πιο "ελαφριά"... Από δυνατότητες και λοιπές επιδόσεις μην με ρωτάς, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κανένα από αυτά!

----------


## johny7

> γραψε λαθος κοιτα εδω
> 
> http://d4download-kuru.blogspot.com/...-download.html



πως κατεβαινουν αυτα ρε βοηθα λιγο..ασχετος..!

----------


## johny7

> Για ποια εργασία το χρειάζεσαι;! Υπάρχουν και άλλα παρόμοια προγράμματα σαν το matlab, εντελώς δωρεάν και πιο "ελαφριά"... Από δυνατότητες και λοιπές επιδόσεις μην με ρωτάς, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κανένα από αυτά!



για τη σχολη το θελω και πρεπει να στειλω το κωδικα με μαιλ οποτε δεν νομιζω να κανει αλλο..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> για τη σχολη το θελω ...



Δηλαδή ο Κ.Καθηγητής σου, σε προτρέπει να "κλέψεις λογισμικό";
Στείλε του με mail τις διευθύνσεις
http://www.bsa.org/country.aspx?sc_lang=el-GR
http://www.mathworks.com/company/abo...ts/piracy.html

G

----------


## johny7

τι να σου πω υποτιθεται μαλλον πως πρεπει να το αγορασω...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> τι να σου πω υποτιθεται μαλλον πως πρεπει να το αγορασω...



ΟΧΙ, δεν μπορεί ο Κ.Καθηγητής να είναι "μεταπωλητής λογισμικού", δηλαδή να σε εξαναγκάζει να αγοράσεις έστω την "σπουδαστική άδεια χρήσης". Μπορεί να αγοράσει εκείνος, η σχολή ή ένας sponsor μια ακαδημαϊκή άδεια (πολλών χρηστών) και να σου δώσει ένα κλειδί περιορισμένης διάρκειας. Η να έχει ήδη μια άδεια "multi-user" στη σχολή και να σου δώσει τη διαδικασία για "τηλε-εργασία" στον Η/Υ της σχολής.

Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να βρει άλλα προγράμματα να σας εκπαιδεύσει.

G

----------


## johny7

E το ξερω αλλα τι να πω..νταξει κατεβασα το φρεεμτ ειναι χαρα προραμμα και free μια χαρα μου κανει..

----------


## vvasilis

Εγκατέστησε ένα torrent client και μετά πάτα εδώ.
Είναι μεγάλο περί τα 7 Gb !!!!

 Βασίλης !

----------


## elektronio

> Εγκατέστησε ένα torrent client και μετά πάτα εδώ.
> Είναι μεγάλο περί τα 7 Gb !!!!
> 
>  Βασίλης !



Βασιλη μετά απο 4 χρόνια μάλλον θα έχει τελειώσει και την σχολή!
Δεν επιτρέπεται στο φόρουμ η διακίνηση παράνομων συνδέσμων.

----------


## SProg

Υπαρχει η δοκιμαστικη-ακαδημαικη εκδοση.ΜΑΤLAB χρησιμοποιει ολος ο πλανητης πλεον,καλα κανει ο καθηγητης και το διδασκει.

Δε νομιζω να υπαρχει ατομο χωρις σπασμενο προγραμμα...ημαρτον. Οσο για τη διακινηση παρανομων συνδεσμων συμφωνω, αλλα οι *Πειρατες* (οχι της Καραιβικης ) εχουν τα παντα.

----------

